# What The Heck Is This?



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I was talking to an elderly guy in a shop and he described an odd clock-like object that he had seen illustrated in an auction catalogue or perhaps somewhere else. I thought I had seen the last of him, but on one of my local rounds, he turned up again, this time with a picture in colour of said object. He gave me the picture and I took it home and photographed it (yes! Hurrah! I am at last back to slowly being able to use my own photos).

He wondered if the object was a clock, mentioning that he thought it contained a clock-like mechanism, though to me it looks more like a bomb or an old fire extinguisher than a clock and I would love to know members' thoughts as to what this object is and how and when it was made. Unfortunately, the guy who gave me the pic had no details or sizing for this piece but I feel it is quite interesting. Here are pictures of the brass/bronze article:



















I apologise for the crinkle of the paper, but I think you can get the idea from these pics.

I look forward to your replies on this one. Thanks.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

With the arrow head, it looks like a simple timer. Wind it up, and the eggs will be hard boiled???

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What you appear to have there, dear boy, is the remains of a buttonhole watch. I believe these were a bit of an Edwardian novelty. The main body of the watch sits behind the lapel and the dial is the only part visible. That one looks to be in pretty parlous condition, but a good example should look like this.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice one AVO....I've learnt something today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Many thanks for that fascinating solution AVO. I must admit, I wouldn't mind a decent one of these in good order like the one in your photo.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nah! It's a Brannytimeflask. You fill it with best Brandy, and take a shlug when the bell on the almarum cloak goesh orf!

:wine:

:lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd hae thocht it wid be hwushkie fer youz?


----------

